# The Kenpo Ring



## phlaw (Aug 26, 2003)

Is it possible to purchase one of the rings that Jeff Speakman wore in "The Perfect Weapon"?

Thanks


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2003)

I checked for it on google and ebay, and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi Phlaw,

This ring was once sold on the IKKA website.  Try this link instead to the "Perfect Weapon" ring.  http://www.trhawkinson.com/p142.html

Donna :asian:


----------



## Tigerkrim (Aug 26, 2003)

I have one of the T.R. Hawkinson rings and am pleased with it. The black coating on the dragon is coming off but I'm awfully rough on jewelry.

It's pretty cool though, quite a conversation starter even for people who see it and have never heard of Kenpo.


----------



## dsp921 (Aug 26, 2003)

I see ads for that ring in Black Belt all the time.


----------



## phlaw (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks!

That's pretty cool, they are even in Minnesota.


----------

